

Does cold calling make you appear desperate? - jslogan
http://www.jslogan.com/blog/40-blog/585-does-making-a-cold-call-mean-youre-desperate

======
aresant
Cold calling is one of the best mechanisms for customer aquisition - whether
B2B or B2C - you can do if you've got the stomach for it.

If you haven't seen JigSaw.com that's one of the most valuable (and yes a very
questionable business model!) resources for B2B - makes it a piece of cake to
get directly in touch with company VPs etc.

